

Wheel of Stars: A music box made from 118,218 stars - jbum
http://wheelof.com/stars/

======
diN0bot
sounds like a super fun programming project. one of his other projects,
musical chess, is cool, too: <http://www.krazydad.com/blog/2009/05/musical-
chess/>

------
claudecf
Just loved it. Actually left it on for quite a while. The music of the
spheres...

